# Hitching out of Austin, tx



## Blakeifer (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey guys and gals. I’m hitchin out of Austin tomorrow to Odessa,Texas. I have a friend who can drive down and pick us up once we get to Sheffield, Tx right off 10. Probably spend a few days then head on to Cali or Colorado, anywhere really. Any body up to tag along?


----------

